# Emptying Fresh Water Tank



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello,

Another newbie question, how do I drain the fresh water tank that is located under one of the bench seats in my 2002 Hymer Swing 544 (I guess the process will be similar in many Hymer MH's of this vintage?

Thanks in anticipation

Gavin


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Isn't there a valve under the van ? There is on most vans.


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

I've found (and used ) the valve for emptying the grey water - which is located by the step... are you suggesting there is another? Any idea whereabouts I should be looking?


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

On my MH there is a plug hole inside the fresh water tank and the previous owner has removed the chain which should have been connected to the red screw top and connected to the plug, so I replaced it, so I suggest putting your hand into the tank and have a feel about for a small plug


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

My previous Hymer b584 had 3 fresh water drain taps, one near the tank and one for each of the cold and hot water pipes located near the bottom of the boiler.
Keith


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our Laikas drain tap was under the floor in the dinette, below a false floor.

They put the damned things wherever you're most unlikely to look, I only found ours when I decided to lift the mats and give the floor a good clean on hands and knees.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Make sure you find the pipe drain taps and drain out all pipes and boiler.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Your freshwater pump almost certainly incorporates a non-return valve which traps the water in the pipe, so should be disconnected from the pipe.

Also before draining the pipes open all taps at the setting mid-way between hot and cold to allow air into the pipes as they drain.

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is there a turnwheel on the top of the tank? I have a B544 form 2007 -on mine this opens the valve at the bottom of the tank. In my older pilote, I had to reach down in to the tank and pull a plug out. And there is probably a drain to clear out the pipes - near the waste outlet, or under the kitchen / bathroom area?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

On our Hobby
You have to unscrew the lid housing the fill levle sender unit
and unscrew a brass bung in the corner
Not a good way of doing it


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

dpsuk999 said:


> On my MH there is a plug hole inside the fresh water tank and the previous owner has removed the chain which should have been connected to the red screw top and connected to the plug, so I replaced it, so I suggest putting your hand into the tank and have a feel about for a small plug


Spot on the money.....but what a crap idea having to to your hand and arm in to the cold tank of water like a contorsionist :roll:


----------

